# Router pad



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anybody had any expierence with a router pad? Seems to me that they would allow the work piece to move. They don't look safe to me.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Has anybody had any expierence with a router pad? Seems to me that they would allow the work piece to move. They don't look safe to me.


 See this and go to post 12 and beyond:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=168

Ed


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Can't say how they work, I'm a firm believer in if it could move, clamp it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Ed, ejant, I don't plan on using one, but I wondered if anyone did. I agree with ejant. CLAMP IT!


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been using router pads for years with no problems apart from when needing the timber edge to hang over the bench for the bearing to follow.
Many places sell them for other purposes now unrelated to routers.
in UK many car accesory shops sell them to stop luggagge moving in the boot (trunk)


----------

